# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Best strike partnership?

## west_ham_rule

i think it would be ronaldo and adriano for brazil  :Bow:

----------


## West Ham Tom

Teddy and Marlon!

----------


## west_ham_rule

good point

----------


## daisy38

Duff and Robben (before Robben got injured)  :Smile:

----------


## West Ham Tom

They work well together but arent really classifed as strikers but can see your point.
Good luck agaisnt Bayern tonight!

----------


## BigBoss

Abbot and Booth for The terriers

----------

